# Vintage Ibis Mojo (1998) color.



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi,

Vintage Ibis question.

There is a color from the 1998 Ibis Mojo called "Young Asparagus". 

Curious if anyone has tried to match that color during a restoration of an old Ibis. I am actually getting a new custom steel hardtail made, and would love to match that color on the new bike. At the time that was out, I had no money, but dreamed from afar that I would be able to buy that bike. I would love to paint my new rig that color if possible. It is a fantastically funky color. True Ibis.

I contacted Ibis, and they had scanned a color chart but it was way off on the screen. They had no other notes or information on the color. I need something such as a Pantone number to give to the painter.

Maybe it is lost to history, but I figured I would at least give it a try.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Uncle Monty (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi. I possibly have a frame in this colour. Can you describe it? I always thought Young Asparagus was a kind of beige colour with a hint of green in it. I believe the painter had a different name for it...


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

Yep,

I would describe it as a beige/tan, gold, green combo. I cannot remember if it was metallic or had some sparkle to it. I found an old scanned Ibis catalogue that has the color on a bike, and it is called Young Asparagus, but it is tough to match up. Scott from Ibis also knew the color, just didn't have the recipe written down to pass on.

I am only going to paint the bike that color if I can get it exact, otherwise it is going a simple gloss black most likely.


----------



## s_timoshenko (Jun 30, 2007)

Uncle Monty said:


> Hi. I possibly have a frame in this colour. Can you describe it? I always thought Young Asparagus was a kind of beige colour with a hint of green in it. I believe the painter had a different name for it...


Color swatches from the 1998 catalog can be found at Cyclofiend: Ibis Catalogs & Ephemera: 1998 Model Year


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

It looks like Erica Floric was the painter back then. Try tracking her down?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Cyclofiend: Ibis Catalogs & Ephemera: 1998 Model Year
still think that's how a mtn bike looks best.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

I worked at a shop back then (98) and tried to order an Alibi in that color (custom order...). They were switching manufacturing to a place in the NW whose name I have forgotten. A lot of people used them. Anyway, after being delayed again and again, I managed to save even more money and ended up getting an Indy Fab... a friend ended up with an Asparagus Hakkalugi we had in the shop. I wonder where that friend is now....


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link colker1
Thats the bike. Thats the color. It gives me chills to see it.
I have tracked down that pic before.
I may try to track down Erica Floric somehow. 
I want the real deal color. I am afraid if I just try to match it by eye, I will be perpetually unhappy with it. 

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I already have gotten a ton more than I expected.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

colker1 said:


> Cyclofiend: Ibis Catalogs & Ephemera: 1998 Model Year
> still think that's how a mtn bike looks best.


Oh I love that color..


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

One of my fellow shop rats had that exact frame. I was rocking a Ti Dean and a Klein Mantra at the time but loved his Ibis.


----------



## MD Sleep (Apr 6, 2007)

Funny, I have been riding a Dean Colonel for a few years, just sold it to my bro and that is the $$ that is building up this new frame. Loved the DEAN. Now my bro loves the DEAN. Fantastic bikes.

I have given up trying to get a match for the color. I think I have exhausted everything I can think of. Like I said before, I only want it exact. I think that color is gone.

I've got a cool gloss black color scheme with a racy little color stripe on it that I am going to do instead. Should be sweet.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Uncle Monty (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks different to the brochure, but I always thought this was young asparagus. I have never seen another to compare it with as the old steel Ibis are few and far between over here.


----------



## hakkalügi (Dec 24, 2013)

Think mine was called Butterscotch?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hakkalügi said:


> Think mine was called Butterscotch?


yours is from the 2000 line up? sweet build.


----------



## PeteSharp (Jun 20, 2020)

hakkalügi said:


> Think mine was called Butterscotch?


yeah that's butterscotch. I had the identical bike.


----------



## jrobby (7 mo ago)

hakkalügi said:


> Think mine was called Butterscotch?


Hello
I built that bike in Colorado after buying frame and fork from the Mountain Pedaler in Minturn. I wonder where it ended up. In that picture, no parts had been changed.

John Ball
[email protected]


----------

